# Phal. Orchid World 'Bonnie Vasquez' Am/Aos



## e-spice (Apr 11, 2011)

One of the more popular clones of Orchid World. It has a nice lemony fragrance during the day.

e-spice


----------



## tenman (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice - and fragrant to boot? Excellent!


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautiful...  Can't wait for mine to bloom.. Not the same clone though..


----------



## Marc (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice colour


----------



## Shiva (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Hera (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 12, 2011)

One of my favorites


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 12, 2011)

Quite nice! I like the shape.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2011)

Bet it's very waxy, also.


----------

